# Sugar Land RC Track Signup Sheet



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Signup sheet for people interested in the track will be in RC hobby this afternoon. I was going to upload the sheet here also so people could just add their names to the list, but it won't let me attach an MS Word file. If you can't get into RC Hobby but are interested in the track, please post your name, phone number, and e-mail here.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Adam Simmons
832-229-6919
[email protected]


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Teddy Page
281-610-1246
[email protected]


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Meredith Horn Jr
979-864-0319
[email protected]


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Gary Harris

[email protected]

832.590.2429


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Should have mentioned this before, but please let me know if you're Sugar Land, Fort Bend County, or Other resident. Important as far as how I show things when we submit/present. Teddy and Adam, I know y'all are Other. Not sure about Biff and Meredith.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Houston


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nicholas Sartor

[email protected]

936-827-2724

Montgomery/Tomball


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Cypress


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Kevin Lewis
936-329-4031
[email protected]

Other


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> Kevin Lewis
> 936-329-4031
> [email protected]
> 
> Other


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Gary said:


>


Makes you wanna post up some of these #'s in the greensheet and tell ppl they have goats for sale huh.....:spineyes:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Darren Williams 
281 932-6748
[email protected]
Missouri City, Fort Bend Co.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Karl Stovall
281-415-9976
Mo City
[email protected]


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

Daniel Thornton
832-654-7919
[email protected]
Katy - Fort bend county


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Rubine Samuel
713-201-8581
[email protected]
Missouri City, Fort Bend


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Biff that's kind of scary you smiling about that. Should I be worried about my safety and security now?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I understand people not wanting to post their info, esp. with Biff lurking around LOL. Feel free to PM it to me if you don't want to post it. Where you live isn't really an issue as far as support for the track, it all helps, whether you're S'Land, Ft Bend, or somewhere else. I just need to know for the proposal. People from outside the S'Land are we'll use to show economic benefit to the City if we hold races there, etc. People coming in will buy food, gas, and RC parts in S'Land.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Now you tell me!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm just sitting here at work balancing my planes pro-pellers. I didnt say anything! :bounce:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

You got a PM bro!

PD2


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

roger kendrick
832-473-0581
[email protected]
sugar land, fort bend co.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> I'm just sitting here at work balancing my planes pro-pellers. I didnt say anything! :bounce:


Silly wabbit. Prop balancers are for balancing car tires, not airplane stuff!


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

Dan Tabalan
281-813-2190
[email protected]
Sugar Land/Fort Bent Co.


----------



## sleebus.jones (Feb 19, 2009)

Didn't mention to you in my PM to you, but I'm in the Katy area.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Bump, just in case someone hasn't seen it. More than 30 sigs in 3 days, that's not bad.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Slim Shady
832-296-9286
Harris County


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Jason Wipf
832-248-6406
[email protected]
Fort bend county-Richmond


----------



## jair (Jul 13, 2007)

jair williamson
713-505-7411
[email protected]
sugar land, fort bend co.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Mark Morrow
832-622-3014
[email protected]
Katy, Fort Bend


----------



## kelly632851970 (Sep 3, 2009)

Cars with lipo batteries www.billowy-battery.com


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Paul Schulz
832-527-6825
[email protected]
other
Porter/Kingwood


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Chris, You have a PM


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool, thanks fellas. Just to update, the idea is not dead. We met with S'Land mayor 6 weeks or so ago and threw around some ideas. But, with Mike's being 1/10 friendly now, and a new track opening in Alvin, etc. we will probably limit the focus to a place to just play, practice, race hand counted if you want, etc. May involve the county too, there were a lot of Ft Bend residents interested who were in Katy, Mo City, etc. We think the county has a spot that would be really good.


----------

